# Which meat would you prefer



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Taking this from the now locked thread I thought I'd open it up for discussion in its own thread...

I'd rather look to the meat itself and not the outward appearance of the animal.

Which meat would you rather feed?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd feed em all!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, they all have their place in a well rounded diet.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

All look great but I would cut the bone out of the first chop. Been a while since Max has had a rib roast, lovely big meal that one is!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Agreed, all of them look great, but I know what each of my dogs would pick.
Flip would pick number 2, Jack would pick number 3!
And then they'd work their way through the rest!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

E - All of the above!! 

But, er, what is the last one?:redface:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> E - All of the above!!
> 
> But, er, what is the last one?:redface:


That's the big question... :wink: What are any of them? :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL. When I saw this posted in the last thread I thought "Well...I'd feed them all!"
And, I'm pretty sure that my dogs would eat them all too.

I am pretty sure that I know what a few of them are...but not all. I'd venture a guess, but I'd probably be wrong. :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

So guess :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beef / lamb??

Pork 

Poultry of some sort

Coxa :tongue: (not really sure. Maybe lamb or goat or something?)

ETA: Boar!! Is it Boar?!?!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You have 1 kinda right...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stab in the dark:

1) Ribeye beef?
2) Beef Ribs
3) Chicken breast?
4) Kidney?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

1. Beef
2. Lamb
3. Chicken
4. Organs/heart

Okay...how wrong am I??? LOL....:tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd definitely feed them all!!

Here's my guess:

1. Beef
2. Pork Ribs
3. Chicken of some sort
4. Elk, Venison, Bear, Boar...???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Beef
Lamb
not chicken
Llama


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Taking this from the now locked thread I thought I'd open it up for discussion in its own thread...
> 
> I'd rather look to the meat itself and not the outward appearance of the animal.
> 
> Which meat would you rather feed?


lamb
lamb ribroast
rabbit ribs
ostrich


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

magicre said:


> lamb
> lamb ribroast
> rabbit ribs
> ostrich


You cheated...


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO, cheat? How could you cheat with meat? LOL:tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

She looked up the answers somehow... :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, and I know how too! But the ostrich one was tricky. I'm still trying to figure that one out...


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Some ppl wanna be right....
I think secretly we ALL wanna be. No fair you already "had" the answers. hehe.:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> You cheated...


LOL...yeah, i did...

it's called right click, look at properties..voila! name of animal.

i would have gotten lamb right anyway and the rabbit, since the dogs just had some....:tongue:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

OMGosh, you are too dang smart girl! I never would have guessed LOL.:tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

magicre said:


> LOL...yeah, i did...
> 
> it's called right click, look at properties..voila! name of animal.
> 
> i would have gotten lamb right anyway and the rabbit, since the dogs just had some....:tongue:


Why ruin the fun though? :frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry, jon, just couldn't help myself. promise never to do it again.


----------



## Abraham (Sep 1, 2010)

All looks good but i pull out bones form meat and i prefer boneless meat for dogs like mention in the pictures blow.


>


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Abraham said:


> All looks good but i pull out bones form meat and i prefer boneless meat for dogs like mention in the pictures blow


That's a shame because some of the best aspects of raw feeding comes from dogs being able to chew and digest whole, raw bones. If you remove the bone from their meat, you might as well feed them hamburger. :frown:


----------

